# What's Up?



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a no subject matter thread.  Post whatever's on your mind.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.  It's still bright and warm over here on the left coast.
I'm throwing something on the grill later on and will be watching the Olympics along with another couple.  Ciao for now...


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2008)

not doing much here. still nursing my cold, sore throat etc. major bummer in the summer time to be sick. 

got a movie to watch The Good Shepard. tried to watch it once before and the power went out for an hour. didn't get back to it.

why don't some of you guys come over and make me something tempting to eat?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2008)

Bet it was really hot in Escon.  It'll take us almost 3 hours to get down there so let's save this for another time.
The Good Shephard was a good film.  Enjoy.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 9, 2008)

The wife and I had dinner out.  I rode the bike.  We're watching the babes on beach volleyball.  Sasha got some peanut butter.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 9, 2008)

The lawn "lady" came by about 3 hours ago to do the weed whacking/mowing/tree trimming, etc.  She's become a friend and we had a nice chat since I was on the front porch and was having a melt down missing Buck.

Edwinna, the yard lady, was so sweet and allowed me to be "me" and cry like a baby.

I've spent the last hour or so trimming various limbs/branches and other assorted in-the-way things.  I love being outside and this purging of the trees was a good thing.  I swept and cleaned the brick walkway up to the house.  Sure needed it.

As for the rest of the evening, I have to come up with my dinner.  Should be pretty easy since I made WAY too much last night and put some of it in the refrigerator.  Time to microwave.

Wish Buck was here.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

I am sorry you miss Buck Katie, but I think that is great that Edwinna was there for you.


----------



## attie (Aug 9, 2008)

We have an American visitor in town thanks to the US Army, so have just come back from the airport where they are doing joy flights, what an absolutely beautiful plane. It is a WW2 Mustang, noisy but it sure is quick.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2747715963_a5c3185c55_b.jpg


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohh that is a beauty! Love those planes!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Bet it was really hot in Escon. It'll take us almost 3 hours to get down there so let's save this for another time.
> The Good Shephard was a good film. Enjoy.


 

sticky sticky today, i mostly slept with fan and air cond. on me. hope i can sleep tonight. 

had scallops and shrimps for a meal, and couldn't even think about it. so froze it. don't you feel sorry for me?

babe


----------



## roadfix (Aug 10, 2008)

babetoo said:


> sticky sticky today, i mostly slept with fan and air cond. on me. hope i can sleep tonight.
> 
> had scallops and shrimps for a meal, and couldn't even think about it. so froze it. don't you feel sorry for me?
> 
> babe



Yes, it's been a bit too sticky for SoCal standards.  It's been a while since I've been down to Escon.  Last time I drove through there was last fall when I did a bike ride (bicycle) with some friends from Valley Center up Mt Palomar, down to Lake Henshaw, up Mesa Grande, and to Julian for PIE.  We'll do that again when the temps cool down a bit.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 10, 2008)

I decided I'm doing some carne asada tonight as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 10, 2008)

sitting at work, waiting to start my day, thinking, "I'm way too tired to do this", but must.  dh is on the lake with the boat and I'm at work, somehow, that's just wrong


----------



## babetoo (Aug 10, 2008)

read the sunday paper, blew my nose, took  several naps , blew my nose. didn't do anything else but blow my nose. lol

babe


----------



## redkitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha Babe, need some tissue?!  

I'm happily lying in bed getting ready to sleep for at least 9 hours.  A weekend full of late night shenanigans deprived me of my sleep!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2008)

Feeling sad, my favorite Aunt is dying of pancreatic cancer, not much longer now.  :-(


----------



## roadfix (Aug 11, 2008)

Check this out and find out how much your favorite website is worth.

discusscooking.com Estimated Worth $38719.2 USD by websiteoutlook


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 11, 2008)

Took a 5 mile walk with the whole fandamily this morning, now DH and DD are sleeping. 
About to figure out dinner and sun myself for a bit before I fire up the grill.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 11, 2008)

Firing up the grill after a nice long walk sounds like a great idea.  We did that last night, less walking.
I don't understand why I'm the only one who likes my meat med to med rare while the rest of my household like their's charred and well done.  What a waste of good meat.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> read the sunday paper, blew my nose, took several naps , blew my nose. didn't do anything else but blow my nose. lol
> 
> babe


I feel a ah ah ah ah ahhhh chew, coming on


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe I'm not looking hard enough but I just noticed that there is no subforum for vegetarians.  I'm not a vegan but I thought it was kind of odd not to have a vegetarian subforum for a site this big.  I assume there must be a large number of vegetarians here  on the board.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 14, 2008)

Today's lunch.  Dos Tamales from the corner street vendor.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 16, 2008)

As I write this, today is Saturday. That means free hotdogs at the Harley shop.

Oh, don't be jealous. The bikers refer to them as "death dogs."

However, someone always gets good cookies from a local baker.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2008)

My mind is made up.

I'm grilling some tri tip tonight. I found some buried at the bottom of our freezer a couple of days ago. I have no idea how long they've been sitting there.
Now they're completely defrosted, I will apply some rub, and grill them medium-rare.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2008)

The weather's unbelievably mild and the humidity is almost nonexistent.  I must be in the wrong state.  I'll take it!!

Haven't done much today.  Worked a little on an upholstery project for a customer, then spent some time on restoring a stuffed "Curious George."  Poor little monkey was almost loved to death, but I think I'll have him back to nearly new soon.  Been quite a challenge.

Thought I'd had a lead on a new car but it turned out to be a dead end.  Oh, well.  Gotta keep looking.

Little hungry at the moment and the thing I'm craving is popcorn.  May head downstairs to the kitchen and fire up my Whirly-Popper on the stove.

Finally done with canning all the tomatoes a friend gave me earlier this week.  Nearly 2 bushels.  Plus about a huge paper grocery bag full of green peppers.  Cleaned and put the peppers in the freezer this morning. I ate a boatload of tomatoes, canned 12 pints of oven-roasted tomato sauce and 13 pints of plain tomatoes, so I'm done "processing" food for a little while.

Later this afternoon, Edwina is going to come by and cut some small trees down for me.  They've sprouted up in inconvenient parts of the yard and need to go.

Plan to sit on the porch, as usual, later this afternoon and read my book, play with the kitties and watch the world go by.  I can tell it's getting dark earlier because the shadows are different at 7 p.m. than they were 6 weeks ago.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 16, 2008)

Today we took our youngest to college to start his second year there.  He joined the marching band this year and band camp started today.  Our oldest has moved into his own apartment about a month ago so for the first time in 24 years, it is just DH and I living here!  So far, I don't believe we'll miss the kids too much.  DH will be teaching 3 nights a week and I have enrolled in 3 classes again this semester.  Also we bought season passes to the home games at the college.  Gotta go see my baby perform!  The first game will be shown on ABC sports in 2 weeks (Aug 30).  So any sports fans can tune in and see my baby play his tuba with the Cavalier Marching Band from UVA.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hubby may need a jacket to wear at my Aunt's funeral, since he retired and put on some weight.  
I woke around 6 am with an agonizing headache , my whole head and neck hurt, I went downstairs to get painkiller for it and of course all the cats and kittens wanted to be fed.  After that, took a hot shower , letting the water beat on my face and neck, which helped ease some of the pain, and went back to bed til 8 am.  
I have a 2 hr. ride to NJ on Monday to the wake, plan to stay for the 2 viewings, (afternoon and evening) since I haven't seen the relatives in so long.   On Tues. go back to NJ for the funeral .


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sitting in our hotel room in Schaumburg, Illinois, watching badminton on the Olympics (not my favorite Olympic sport, but I like it, and it is what is on).  James is listening to the Cubs game on his computer (well, he is snoring at the moment!), then we will go out to eat.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 17, 2008)

Got home from work a few hours ago, did a little cleaning, trying to get the boys to do the same.  
I'm so tired, I don't want to stay awake til the kids bedtime!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 17, 2008)

Nearly finished the upholstery project I was working on yesterday.  Will do that tomorrow at the shop, since I need tools for that.

Edwina didn't make it yesterday.  Arrived just after lunch today.  She cut down the trees I'd asked and did a few more.  She and I had a nice chat after she was done.  She's a good friend.

After she left, I went wild with the pruners and trimmed a boatload of low limbs on quite a few more trees.  I guess I worked at it for nearly an hour.  Everything looks a lot better.  Now I can see out of my front kitchen window.  Well, see better, that is.

Spent nearly an hour on the phone with my youngest brother.  He's one of my best friends.  Lives 50 miles away so we "be" with each other over the phone.  He's invited me to spend a weekend at his house in mid-September.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2008)

We had supper at the Denny's near our hotel.  It was good, and the server was friendly, but he was one of those, "nod and act like you care, but don't really listen" kind of people (typical young guy who couldn't care less about "old" people, I guess, lol).  Actually, listening to him talk about food, with the cook, I would have told him about DC if I had gotten the chance.  We pretty much tell everyone wherever we go about DC--I think I'm going to make some "business" cards!

Our hotel has "Happy Hour" every evening (3 free alcoholic drinks per hotel guest, plus they have pop and snacks), so we went for that.  We got there as it was shutting down, but that turned out perfectly.  We each had two drinks.  I had chips, salsa, and jalepenos, and James had chips with nacho cheese.  We had the best time talking to the girl who was in charge (she was also the desk clerk who checked us in last night).  She reminded me so much (in actions and personality) of our daughter Nancy.  Very friendly and personable.  

Now we are in our room, getting ready to get caught up on some of the shows we have been taping while we are on vacation.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (Aug 18, 2008)

I had a nice mellow weekend, first one since I got home!  Saturday was a baby shower and today was crafting Burning Man stuff and unpacking more boxes.  Both nights I was happily in bed by 11pm and slept till 8am!

And I just had a lovely long hot shower and I have clean sheets on the bed!  Yay!


----------



## Lynd (Aug 18, 2008)

Had a relaxing weekend myself, it would have been better with some sun, but I can't complain


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was up too early but didn't want to go back to sleep , didn't want to oversleep and be late to go to NJ at the funeral home. I showered and did my hair but still need to get dressed and drop books off at the library before heading out to NJ. Coffee does not wake me up nor give me energy, it never did. I need a good dose of energy . Feels like I was run over by a truck.

Been to the library and now waiting for hubby to return from shopping for a pair of pants and sport jacket. It really irks me that he waits til the last minute , he could have gone over the weekend. His middle name is procrasinator.

We should have left half hour ago !! Still here.. waiting for him to come back from dropping dog off at the kennel. He still has to change his clothes.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay!   I'm free tomorrow night!  My wife is going to a concert with some friends and in-laws.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 23, 2008)

What is on my mind, and has been on my mind, is the kind and warm responses I got when I posted about the loss of my dog Bailey. ("In memory of my best friend".

I am so touched by the compassion and understanding shown to me by the people here on DC-people whom I have never met, and likely never will.

From this day forward, whenever I catch myself being cynical about societys attitudes in this day and age, I'll need only to recall how the people at DC rallied around me, in what has been for me personally a heartbreaking tragedy, and I'll remember that there are still good people in the world.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

When can I expect my stimulus check?  I just filed my personal return in July.  Should I expect it around the end of the year?

Did most of you receive yours'?


----------



## Lynd (Aug 28, 2008)

Tired today, gonna laze a bit, and bring this thread back


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

Today is my Sunday.... Have to work Fri-sun.... would be mon too but we're closed. 
I was really worried about working more hours, going from 16 a week to 30 or so.... and leaving the kids so much.... DH will let the house get all messy..... etc.....
Guess what..... I"M OK AND I CANT WAIT TO GO TOMORROW!!!
Not that I don't love 'em, but it turns out I like speaking to adults sometimes.  
And housework can still be done after a 6 hour shift. Not so difficult.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

It's Friday everyone, have a good weekend


----------



## elaine l (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy to have a place to say just what is up here.  First and most important, I have the day off.  I have been cleaning and cleaning.  Listening to my random music collection, dancing and singing (hmmmm may want to shut the windows!)  Been a yucky week with a fridge not working, water break in the street in front of my house so my water is coming from the neighbor's house and just waiting for someone ANYONE to come and take care of either of these problems.  So nice to have DC to keep me company.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone following the market today?  They don't bother me like they used to.  I try not to pay particular attention, even on a major down day like we had today. 
Instead, I just think about food.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 15, 2008)

funny, I try to STOP thinking about food!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2008)

I grilled some serious burgers last night and it was a hit.  Best burgers I've ever made to date.  Just saying....


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 20, 2008)

Lynd said:


> Had a relaxing weekend myself, it would have been better with some sun, but I can't complain


Wow, I should never have clicked on 'Handbags' Love the blingy gold looking one and many many more!


----------

